# Long Endurance UAV



## observor 69 (31 Aug 2010)

http://www.boeing.com/Features/2010/07/bds_feat_phantom_eye_07_12_10.html

Boeing unveiled its hydrogen-powered Phantom Eye unmanned airborne system during a ceremony in St. Louis on July 12. The demonstrator, which will stay aloft at 65,000 feet for up to four days, is powered by two 2-liter, four-cylinder engines that provide 150 horsepower each. It has a 150-foot wingspan, will cruise at approximately 150 knots and can carry up to a 450-pound payload.


----------

